# SI be the mod for a week program!! members elect!!



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

I tell you guys you run this site yet there is asection of the board that the members do not have access to. The infamous MOD FORUMS!!!

 I came up with a little idea to show transparency to the members because guys you in fact do run this website!!

 We are going to do a weekly mod election till either you all get tired of it or whatever 

 Basically we will have a thread   where you will nominate 1 person to be an SI mod for a week!  we won;t do it weekly probably monthly just because I want it to be interesting for you all.

 this thread is to just get an idea of the members even want this and if they do I have to check a few things with the senior admin to see about blocking the ability to SEE IP's and other personal type info on ppl.

 basically the person with the most nominations -votes wins


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

As long as its not another blood-thirsty animal like rowdy i think we will keep a peaceful SI environment 

Cool idea Zeek!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 7, 2012)

Vote Super FTW! Tax breaks for EVERYONE!


----------



## tiny123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I as a noob nominate myself simply because i have too much time on my hands now that i sit an wait for another source or hope an uncle sees me shortly lmfao.......


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 7, 2012)

zeek if i did not trust you and the other mods i would be long gone. i have no need or desire to share in your private perversions lol


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2012)

Everyone please keep something in mind.

This one can not be a popularity contest. Mods can see mod forums and all of our IP. Please only nominate/vote for someone you trust implicitly. Not just the Guy cracking jokes around the watercooler.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2012)

this is great zeek, nice your giving people a chance to share some responsibilities


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 7, 2012)

I stand at the water cooler all day just to say a quick snide remark!!!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

No 69 will change a few things on IP's and a few other things, if is not possible will scrap the program, just putting it out there to see if the guys want it

 IP's and one other major issue would have to be overcome but if the members really want it then i will go talk to the big admin and see if we can make it a reality while keeping our members info safe


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 7, 2012)

Superman said:


> I stand at the water cooler all day just to say a quick snide remark!!!


i live to be a smart ass


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 7, 2012)

69nites said:


> Everyone please keep something in mind.
> 
> This one can not be a popularity contest. Mods can see mod forums and all of our IP. Please only nominate/vote for someone you trust implicitly. Not just the Guy cracking jokes around the watercooler.



^ this. Not knocking anyone AT ALL and I love all you sick fuckers but I have seen that people tend to nominate thier buddies for Vets or mods. I think everyone, including myself, need to not focus on who we like the best or who's funniest or who were friends with on FB to nominate for things, but who is really best suited for that title.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 7, 2012)

Zeek said:


> No 69 will change a few things on IP's and a few other things, if is not possible will scrap the program, just putting it out there to see if the guys want it
> 
> IP's and one other major issue would have to be overcome but if the members really want it then i will go talk to the big admin and see if we can make it a reality while keeping our members info safe


I'm sure you can set a usergroup to have standard permissions but the ability to view/post in the mod forum. 

I wouldn't be comfortable with a random having access to modcp tho.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> ^ this. Not knocking anyone AT ALL and I love all you sick fuckers but I have seen that people tend to nominate thier buddies for Vets or mods. I think everyone, including myself, need to not focus on who we like the best or who's funniest or who were friends with on FB to nominate for things, but who is really best suited for that title.



I'll have you know I have no buddies and no one likes me. So there!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

like I said will be amonthly thing and the person gets to be mod for 1 week just to test drive the title and see what goes on as a mod on here. Which honestly is not much lol  but want guys to see that first hand.

 If it was up to me the mod forum would be out on the open board   but i think admin and the mods would revolt on that!!

 When I tell you guys the mod forum is dead I am not kidding a week will sometimes go by without a single post in there. There is not much to say in there that can;t be said out here IMO and that is the beauty of SI


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2012)

Zeek said:


> like I said will be amonthly thing and the person gets to be mod for 1 week just to test drive the title and see what goes on as a mod on here. Which honestly is not much lol  but want guys to see that first hand.
> 
> If it was up to me the mod forum would be out on the open board   but i think admin and the mods would revolt on that!!
> 
> When I tell you guys the mod forum is dead I am not kidding a week will sometimes go by without a single post in there. There is not much to say in there that can;t be said out here IMO and that is the beauty of SI



Sounds boring as fucking hell. Any porn on the mod forum?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

lol no!  I am telling you nothing gos on in there   it all goes on out here on the open forums

 this thread is a prime example, if moderator doesn;t like the idea he should say so here or a member. I put the idea out in the open forum and not into a mod forum first!

 Otherwise we are just like all the other bullshit sites out there and the vision is to be something very different!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't like this at all... I'm probably going to go thru the mod forum and delete all my posts when I get home later.

Not sure how anyone can expect my completely honest and unabridged opinion on something if we're going to just open the forum to Mr. Popular.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 7, 2012)

I love you zeekster... but I don't like it.... and all kidding aside, POB makes a good point. On restricted access on a site where I am a VIP we sometimes discuss members, some of whom become VIPs and can then read who voted for them and against them and said some things that can be hard to put behind them.... even if you hide the Ip addresses it sounds like potential problems. And I'll add this, anyone who doesn't think this board is different than the others simply hasn't been on enough boards!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

he has a point, I guess lets kill the idea 

 there are 3 problems at this point and tht is too many to overcome

 but that was the point of this thread.

 I'll come up with something else interesting for you guys that doesn't have as many complications, just kicking some ideas with the guys

 for the record and I can only speak for myself but anything I have ever said or ever plan to say behind a closed forum, such as the mod forum,  I would gladly post openly for the entire board to see. Just sayin  but he makes a strong and valid point, I can;t make that decision for the others

 going to close this thread since no point to it anymore, as ideas come I will pot them out here for you all to decide on though, and that does include the mod team but the members and the mod team together making decisions around here!


----------

